# Lady Gag Me



## TylerStewart (Aug 5, 2010)

I couldn't help but notice this.... Did anyone else wonder why on earth Lady Gaga looks hideous on her newer "Alejandro" video compared to the "Bad Romance" video? 

Bad Romance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&feature=av2e
Alejandro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niqrrmev4mA&feature=av2e

I hadn't seen her a lot and I don't watch TV much, but I went from thinking she was, in a weird way, kinda a babe in Bad Romance, to trying to prevent myself from dry-heaving watching "Alejandro." Maybe she was just so computer animated in one and less in the other..... I'm ok with checking out a fake digital chick, but she should have done it in both.... Personally, I think she's a complete idiot, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Isa (Aug 5, 2010)

I just watched the video Alejandro and I still do not get what her song is about?!


----------



## Cameron (Aug 5, 2010)

she's pretty annoying to listen to, but up until the alejandro video (like Tyler pointed out) she was HOT!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 5, 2010)

Part of it is the really stark haircut in Alejandro. It brings attention to her worst features and downplays her best features.

I can easily say I don't want my daughters to EVER see that video... One more reason to not have cable....


----------



## BlackMountain412 (Aug 5, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Part of it is the really stark haircut in Alejandro. It brings attention to her worst features and downplays her best features.
> 
> I can easily say I don't want my daughters to EVER see that video... One more reason to not have cable....



You can google what that song means... theres answers for it


----------



## Kristina (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't care what it means. My kids still aren't watching it.


----------



## Sudhira (Aug 5, 2010)

Lady Gaga is not meant for kids, fortunately there are on/ off buttons and channel changers, I enjoy Gaga's music & the videos are campy fun...IMHO...


----------



## -JM (Aug 5, 2010)

Most of her music is pretty good. It's nice when I'm on a long car trip--keeps me awake. The videos are weird. I like Bad Romance's video. Alejandro...not so much. Some of her other vids are too weird for me as well. 

I am not certain that the video for Alejandro has anything to do with the song. Same for her other videos. Of course I could be wrong, but I mean...look at Telephone. Seriously. (that was another one where she wasn't so very pretty.)


----------



## RichardS (Aug 5, 2010)

Gaga is a marketing and pop culture genius. I actually think she is asexual in appearance and not overly feminine. She plays up her boring physical features by using some really cool makeup techniques. In the last video she uses like a light eye liner which makes her look extra creepy.

As long as she can keep producing weirdness and artists like Kesha and Christina Aguilera keep ripping her off, she'll be around for a while. Those catchy Euro type club beats are very popular right now, even Usher is using them.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love Lady Gaga. She's kinda out there and she loves to make a statement. I loved the Alejandro vid, because it wasn't your typical club song video. She likes to "say" something with her videos more than her lyrics. I think her sound is really evolving and that she has come along way from her first hit *Just Dance*. I think she's beautiful. How easy would it be to alter herself with plastic surgery to better fit into the hollywood symmetrical, perfect button nose norm? She dares leave her face the way she got it. I applaud her!

And her songs are catchy as hell


----------



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2010)

While I don't like her music I always thought she was attractive, but recently it is like something changed, of course I try not to comment on other's music tatse since mine are a bit eclectic.


----------



## Angi (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't even seen the videos. What happend to MTV being a music video channel. I do like her music, it is better than most the stuff on the station my 11 year old listens to.


----------



## Candy (Aug 5, 2010)

Love her. She has so many different looks I can't believe it. It must have taken forever to make those. Tyler it doesn't surprise me that you liked the first one better then the second, don't you know why?


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thought I would mention that my 4 1/2 yr old goddaughter LOVES Lady Gaga she used to ask us to play the Ma-ma-mah song (Pokerface) but now she asks for Lady Gaga by name. I don't think I'll sit her down in front of the music videos, but if she wants to dance to the music I have no problem with that


----------



## Ceilidh_Eliza (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not really into the Gaga, but I think she has a fantastic voice if you've heard her sing live! I would buy her album if she did just her singing and playing the piano...


----------



## chadk (Aug 6, 2010)

Personally I think she is all hype. And there may be something to the rumer that she is transexual. But who knows...

She has no class. Like Madonna, it is all about trying to shock and push the limits and that gets old and worn out (like Madonna) pretty fast. 

I find it amuzing that she boycotted Arizona. And even funnier that she boycotted it by actually going there and performing! LOL. And of course she had to try to spin it to make it seem like the right choice... 
What is really ironic is that she boycotted Arizona for having the nerve to expect people to be in the state\country legally with valid papers to prove it... Yet I bet she had pretty tight security to ensure only valid, $$$ paying ticket holders were allowed in... Hmmmmm....

But this sealed it for me. She is a freak. My kids will never listen to her...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1-1Nt5qgqk&feature=player_embedded





TylerStewart said:


> I couldn't help but notice this.... Did anyone else wonder why on earth Lady Gaga looks hideous on her newer "Alejandro" video compared to the "Bad Romance" video?
> 
> Bad Romance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&feature=av2e
> Alejandro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niqrrmev4mA&feature=av2e
> ...



Besides CGI, it is pretty easy to use body doubles for certain shots...

As for the why the progression - they want to build a base of fans and get acceptance from the average person as if she is your typical mainstream performer, and then they pull stunts like that video I attached. She is making her niche by being a freak show and pushing the limits. Younger folks think it is cutting edge and so daring and bold... no, it is just the marketing machine that knows you dont' remember every artist before that did all those same things...


----------



## harris (Aug 6, 2010)

Aaah, we fell right into the trap. This is exactly why she is number 1 everywhere. We have a 2 page thread going on a TORTOISE FORUM about her. Whether the comments are good or bad, it's what she's aiming for. I've never seen a video or listened to an entire song of her's. Just not my thing. She does seem like a freak, but that's what they said about Twisted Sister when I was growing up. Yeah, I've seen them several times in concert. 80's metal baby!!


----------



## jackrat (Aug 6, 2010)

She??? Really?? I'm not so sure.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 6, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> I love Lady Gaga. She's kinda out there and she loves to make a statement. I loved the Alejandro vid, because it wasn't your typical club song video. She likes to "say" something with her videos more than her lyrics. I think her sound is really evolving and that she has come along way from her first hit *Just Dance*. I think she's beautiful. How easy would it be to alter herself with plastic surgery to better fit into the hollywood symmetrical, perfect button nose norm? She dares leave her face the way she got it. I applaud her!
> 
> And her songs are catchy as hell



I agree!!



Meg90 said:


> Thought I would mention that my 4 1/2 yr old goddaughter LOVES Lady Gaga she used to ask us to play the Ma-ma-mah song (Pokerface) but now she asks for Lady Gaga by name. I don't think I'll sit her down in front of the music videos, but if she wants to dance to the music I have no problem with that



My cousins' 2-year old recognizes any Lady Gaga song on the radio. She always says "Gaga" when one of the songs come on...it's actually pretty crazy how she recognizes her songs!
My kids at work were obsessed with Poker Face last summer


----------



## Kristina (Aug 6, 2010)

chadk said:


> She is making her niche by being a freak show and pushing the limits. Younger folks think it is cutting edge and so daring and bold... no, it is just the marketing machine that knows you dont' remember every artist before that did all those same things...



Ahem... Marylin Manson much?

Elton John?

Madonna? 

Alice Cooper?

Ozzy Osbourne?

KISS?

I could go on forever. Each unique, each with their own platform (crazy videos, sex, biting heads off bats (lol) make-up....)

To each their own, eh? But this is not the first time "it" has been done, nor the last.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't forget Beethoven


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2010)

What is the law SB1070?




harris said:


> Aaah, we fell right into the trap. This is exactly why she is number 1 everywhere. We have a 2 page thread going on a TORTOISE FORUM about her. Whether the comments are good or bad, it's what she's aiming for. I've never seen a video or listened to an entire song of her's. Just not my thing. She does seem like a freak, but that's what they said about Twisted Sister when I was growing up. Yeah, I've seen them several times in concert. 80's metal baby!!



LOL you are so right


----------



## Candy (Aug 6, 2010)

kyryah said:


> chadk said:
> 
> 
> > She is making her niche by being a freak show and pushing the limits. Younger folks think it is cutting edge and so daring and bold... no, it is just the marketing machine that knows you dont' remember every artist before that did all those same things...
> ...



Exactly, the people who say these things about her should remember what they used to listen to and probably still would. It takes all kinds.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 6, 2010)

SB 1070 is the arizona law that would have allowed police to chck immagration status of people in a lawful stop. Parts of it has been put on hold for awhile,


----------



## Kristina (Aug 6, 2010)

Candy said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > chadk said:
> ...



I'll still say what I want about her.  And my kids are still not watching her videos, LOL!!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2010)

dmmj said:


> SB 1070 is the arizona law that would have allowed police to chck immagration status of people in a lawful stop. Parts of it has been put on hold for awhile,



Thank you! It is like someone is at the store and a police can ask him for his immigration papers?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I don't think kids until they are about 14 or 15 should listen to her music or videos, but that is only one view point. I do have to admit though I was listening to " baby got back" at about 12 or so by sir mix alot, seems kinda tame nowadays by most of todays music


----------



## RichardS (Aug 6, 2010)

Isa said:


> Thank you! It is like someone is at the store and a police can ask him for his immigration papers?



No. The police would ask for immigrations papers when stopping a DUI suspect at 2:30 am, with 5 people in the car, none of which speak English.

No one is going to be demanding immigration papers while shopping at the store. Its just not realistic and I am not sure why everyone assumes the worst.

I'm also certain having a valid driver's license means legal residency. I'm also certain speaking English would also eliminate suspicion.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

Lets keep this topic on lady gaga and music

I hate hot button issues leaching on this forum... they ruin its joy for me


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2010)

RichardS said:


> No one is going to be demanding immigration papers while shopping at the store. Its just not realistic and I am not sure why everyone assumes the worst.



It is not that I assumed the worst but did you see the video of Lady Gaga, it looked as if it could go that far. Where I live, they can do that since a long time, if a police officer suspect someone, he can ask for papers.



DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Lets keep this topic on lady gaga and music
> 
> I hate hot button issues leaching on this forum... they ruin its joy for me





Sorry Jordan, my question was kind of about Lady Gaga since I wanted to know what was the law she was against.
I was not taking position, I just wanted to be sure I understood


----------



## RichardS (Aug 7, 2010)

Isa said:


> Where I live, they can do that since a long time, if a police officer suspect someone, he can ask for papers.





You're a Canadian~ !!


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 11, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> How easy would it be to alter herself with plastic surgery to better fit into the hollywood symmetrical, perfect button nose norm?



Well, I'd take whatever I could get . I just don't see why not remain "babe" when you obviously could. 

Like was said, I think she's stupid politically for many reasons. Why people like this have to throw out a political opinion and explain their sexual frustrations and preferences will baffle me forever (like the Arizona thing, which the large majority of the country supports). It shows the ignorance that they have (politically), and it ruins it for half or more of their potential fan base. There's plenty of people that would probably go buy a CD of hers if she wasn't so outspoken about a few issues. It's not like her opinions do much to sway the opinions of people that don't already agree with her. 

I have a hard time believing that anyone thinks she's (in her raw form) genuinely beautiful, unless they just love her for political reasons.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 11, 2010)

Entertainers should entertain, I don't really want to know if they support a canidate or oppose one. If they want to get into political debate that is fine, but do it where people can ask questions and challenge your position, doing it in front of your fans seems like a cowardly way of doing it. Of course they are gonna applaud you they are your fans odds are they also agree wiht you on a lot of issues. I have stopped watching a lot of shows and performers because I don't agree with their stupid political statements. I don't care who you support just make me laugh and let me enjoy your music.


----------

